# The $50 Question how hot is my car running?



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Well over the years there have been lots of posts about over heating, my fox is running too hot, my gauge dash gauge is not right.
So here is the definitive answer is here and just for you Fox'ers it is relatively cheap (prob not cheap enough for the broke/cheap fox crowd ) 
So with the discount from *42 Draft Designs* and a few bits from my local hardware store this mod came in at under $50 bucks.
I chose to install the gauge in the dash where the lighter was. You can install it wherever you like (the lighter location is pretty cheap no extra parts,pod, or panels to buy)
*Parts list:*
Gauge
sender
*Tools required:*
Drill
Die grinder or Dremel
21/64 drill bit
1/8 NPT Tap
10mm socket and driver
14mm wrench
Wire cutters/strippers/crimpers

So I was looking for a place to mount a coolant sensor. I remembered that the CA fox's that have a EGR have the sensor mounted on the flange on the back of the head going to the heater core. you can get a flange that is tapped for a sensor but it will be 10mmx1.0 and will require a deffrent sensor or a adapter








So remove the coolant flange drill and tap it.
















Remove the lighter and cut a ~50mm hole.
























Wire it up too the lighters wire (switched +12v/ground/dash lights)









All done now enjoy knowing just how hot your car is really running.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: The $50 Question how hot is my car running? (Banned wagon)*

oh i forgot to add you need cutting oil when tapping the hole


----------



## Bora99 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: The $50 Question how hot is my car running? (Banned wagon)*

I liked the DIY ... only thing I have against it is that is too far away from the cluster and all other gauges, making it less visible. Other than that, it's a good solution to a heavy problem.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: The $50 Question how hot is my car running? (Bora99)*

ahh its a fox nothing is really all that far away..


----------



## foxyman (May 11, 2013)

I am looking forward to this little project!


----------



## YL23 (Aug 13, 2010)

:beer::thumbup:


----------

